# TNT Onion Cheese Pie



## kadesma (Jan 29, 2010)

Preheat oven to 350. Scald and cool 1 c. milk to lukewarm. Saute 3 c. sliced onions in 2 Tab. veggie oil til transparent. Blend onions with your milk and add 3 beaten eggs,1 c. grated sharp Cheddar, 1/4 tea. oregano or herb of choice and 1/2 tea salt. Mix well and spoon mix into a partially baked 9 inch pie crust. Bake 25 min or til a knife inserted comes out clean. Either a fruit salad or a crisp green one works with this pie.I prefer green and then a piece of crunchy apple for dessert  and a big glass of ice tea does the trick.
enjoy
kadesma


----------



## babetoo (Jan 30, 2010)

sounds easy and very good. i love onions.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 30, 2010)

babetoo said:


> sounds easy and very good. i love onions.


It is good and I cheat and buy ready made pie crusts when I'm in a hurry.
kades


----------

